# Looking for a relative in SA?



## lola_blsk (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi 
Im living in the UK but am Im looking for a relative whom moved to Durban SA late 1940s. We believe she went on to marry but only have few details. Would any one be willing to help or suggest anywhere to look? 

Regards


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

National Archives of South Africa has an online search facilty dating back to the 1900's,
it has various Databases but it gives you the choice of searching one combined database.
if your relative got married, divorced, had anything to do with the civil courts its likely to be in those databases.


----------

